# Computer Screen Saver



## aero

http://www.formation-massage-stage.fr/outils/nettoyeurecran/cleanscreen.swf


----------



## DallanC

As someone anal about fingerprints on my monitors... that made my eyelid get all twitchy!


-DallanC


----------

